# 1st Annual San Diego Holiday Bully Extravaganza



## Diego (Nov 30, 2009)

Just thought id let anyone in the San Diego area who might be interested in going, its this Saturday at the Del mar fairgrounds. 
here a link to their website.
www.abbadogs.org


----------

